# Rocky Element und Kinderanhänger



## cantaloop_sisv (9. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre ein Rocky Element 70 2004 und da wir Nachwuchs bekommen haben, haben wir uns einen Kinderanhüänger Chariot Cougar 2 angeschafft. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Element und Kinderanhänger bezügl. der Haltbarkeit von Dämpfer, Schwinge usw.?


----------



## iNSANE! (9. April 2006)

Grundsaetzlich rate ich von den Anhaenger an solchen Bikes ab.
Wird der Chariot an der Achse oder an der Sattelklemmung montiert?
Von letzterem rate ich ab - da jede Gawaehrleistung erlischt und Du ein nicht unerhebliches Risiko eingehst.
Bei Achsmontage sehe ich weniger Risiko - ueber die Mehrbelastung, fuer Bremsen speziell, bist Du Dir ja sicher im klaren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (9. April 2006)

Also ich habe das schon mal gesehen dass jemand mit einem Element und nem Kinderanhänger ne ziemlich große und auch teilweise technisch nicht ganz einfache Tour gemacht hat aber ich würds nicht unbedingt machen im Flachland rumfahren dürfte aber kein Problem sein aber wie das dann mit Garantie ect ist keine Ahnung


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

Genau, Flachland okay, aber nicht im Gelaende - Garantie hast keine mehr.


----------



## rockylady (10. April 2006)

Hallo ,

also ich kann da nicht ganz zustimmen mit der Garantie - Geschichte und Anhänger an der Sattelstütze !
Markus , bei dem ich den Anhänger von Wiesmann vor gut 2Jahren gekauft habe , hat extra bei Bikeaction (Jürgen heißt er wohl, stand sogar daneben) angerufen und nachgefragt und der hat ihm gesagt wenn die Sattelstütze weit genug im Rahmen steckt gibt es da überhaupt keine Probleme damit .

Gruß Rockylady

Anhänger : www.tout-terrain.de  





			
				cantaloop_sisv schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre ein Rocky Element 70 2004 und da wir Nachwuchs bekommen haben, haben wir uns einen Kinderanhüänger Chariot Cougar 2 angeschafft. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Element und Kinderanhänger bezügl. der Haltbarkeit von Dämpfer, Schwinge usw.?


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

Ich denke im Zweifelsfall würd ich mir sowas dann schriftlich geben lassen, denn wenn was ist werden IMMER alle Register gezogen um NICHT zahlen zu müssen.
Ich denke jeder kennt das wovon ich spreche.


----------



## cantaloop_sisv (10. April 2006)

Danke fÃ¼r die Anmerkungen. Also die 2 HÃ¤ndler bei denen ich den HÃ¤nger angefragt habe, meinten es wÃ¤re kein Problem da es ja ein recht hochwertger AnhÃ¤nger ist (also 1 Scott und 1 Specialized-HÃ¤ndler bei denen ich Kunde bin bzw. war). Ich habe nÃ¤mlich nach einem 999â¬ Hardtail gefragt als Zugmaschine und beide haben gemeint, lieber einen hochwertigen AnhÃ¤nger. Der HÃ¤nger wird Ã¼ber einen speziellen Schnellspanner an der Achse befestigt. Der Haupteinsatzbereich werden wohl die Forstautobahnen im Nordschwarzwald (haben wir ja genug) sein, die Freeridestrecke in Bad Wildbad will ich jedenfalls "vorerst" nicht fahren. Ich habe eigentlich noch vor die ScheibengrÃ¶Ãe vorne auf 200 mm zu erhÃ¶hen.haben gemeinz kein Problem (1 Specialized-HÃ¤ndler und 1 Scott


----------



## longimanus (10. April 2006)

Hi,
fahre dasselbe Bike wie du und wir haben einen Cougar 1 und fahren leichtere Moser-Touren. Der Anhänger ist top, solange du die Weber-Kupplung benutzt (Fixierung über den normalen Achs-Schnellspanner). Aber selbst bei meinem kleineren Cougar gilt, das ich in Summe 20 Kilo den Berg hinaufziehe.
Gruss


----------



## drul (13. April 2006)

Hi

ich weiß ja nicht was Dich letztendlich interessiert, aber wenn Du mich fragst ist mir irgendwelche Garantie letztlich schnurzegal.
Was meiner Ansicht nach zu allererst zählt ist, wie sicher der wertvolle Passagier im Anhänger ist bzw. was im schlimmsten Fall passieren kann. Dem Entsprechend habe ich auch meine Kaufentscheidung gefällt.

Wer glaubt, nachdem er sein Rad der erhöhten mechanischen Belastung ausgesetzt hat, die durch einen Anhänger entsteht (Hinterbaulagerverschleiß, Bremsen, Gesamtbelastung durch Verwindung unter Last etc), Regreßforderungen in Form von Garantieansprüchen an den Hersteller geltend machen zu können, ist meiner meinung nach hoch naiv.

Ein Element ist ein auf Race- und Marathoneinsatz ausgelegtes Bike und von der ganzen Konstruktion darauf optimiert; es muss einem klar sein, dass es auf jeden Fall einem enorm höheren Verschleiß unterliegt, wenn man einen Anhänger dranpackt. Das muss man dann eben in Form von höheren Betriebskosten mit einkalkulieren. Inso fern finde ich den Denkanstoß eines Händlers, ein robusteres (nicht-Leichtbau-) Hardtail als Zugmaschine zu verwenden durchaus überlegenswert. Wenn man dann dennoch zum Schluß kommt, sein gutes Bike verwenden zu wollen und dafür des öfteren einen Lagertausch etc einzuplanen, dann hat man eine bewusste Entscheidung getroffen.

Bezügl. Sattelstütz-Kupplung: ich fahre (wie Rocklady?) ein Element mit dem Sigletrailer von Tout Terrain, angebracht an einer ThomsonElite Stütze. Und Magura Martha SL Bremsen, auf 180 mm Scheiben vorne und hinten umgebaut.
Gesamtgewicht mit Besatzung ca. 107 kg. 
Funktioniert problemlos auf Singletrails und nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen. Und zwar ohne extrem erhöhte Lagerbelastung am Hinterbau, wie sie durch eine einseitig angebrachte Achskupplung entsteht.
Revier: Südschwarzwald.

Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2006)

Hi,

also ich hatte 2 Jahre an meinem RM (Instinct 99) einen Leggero mit Kiddys an Bord. Irgendwann ist mir die Kettenstrebe gebrochen (hinter der Weber Kupplung ) Da war zwar in dem Moment kein Hänger dran, aber mein Mech. als auch ich waren der Meinung, dass das vom Hänger kommt... 

Deshalb würde ich dir nicht dazu raten....


----------



## cantaloop_sisv (14. April 2006)

Hallo,
also wahrscheinlich werde ich doch noch etwas Geld in ein Hardtail investieren und mein Rocky nicht unnötig belasten. Ich habe ja über Ostern ein bischen Zeit mich umzuschauen. In erster Linie sehe ich es auch wie drul, zuerst der Passagier und über die erhöhten Kosten durch den Verscheiß sind klar. Die Frage ist ja dann warum das Geld nicht in ein günstiges Hardtail investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

